# Beethoven Late Quartets NZSQ Free Video



## Guest (Jan 13, 2013)

If you are a fan of Beethoven's StQt's this is a link to the New Zealand String Quartet's web site where you can d/l the late Qt's in HD 
Free and Legal, when I say NZ they are : 1 Kiwi 2 Americans and 1 Canadian but we love em and they are very good. They recently did the complete cycle.http://www.nzsq.co.nz/watch-listen/video/


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Andante said:


> If you are a fan of Beethoven's StQt's this is a link to the New Zealand String Quartet's web site where you can d/l the late Qt's in HD
> Free and Legal, when I say NZ they are : 1 Kiwi 2 Americans and 1 Canadian but we love em and they are very good. They recently did the complete cycle.http://www.nzsq.co.nz/watch-listen/video/


Andante, can't quite see how to download these videos. They appear to be YouTube links. Can you give me a hint? Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2013)

Ken you need a d/l program I use Speedbit video downloader it is free and easy to use 
http://www.speedbit.com/video-downloader-converter/

If you convert to mpeg you can watch on you bit flat screen TV


----------

